# Waders : Neoprene, breathable, or nylon?



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

OK, if you were to have just one choice of waders, which would it be? Neoprene, breathable, or nylon? I'll go one step further...chest or waist waders. Main fishing? Streams in Ohio. All seasons except the coldest of winter.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

breathable.... chest waders hippers and waiste high have no business oh the Great Lakes Tribs IMHO! Coldest of winters I wear breathables I also have way to much Patagonia, REI, LL Bean, and several other name brands of synthetic clothing to keep me warm! No trying to boast but breathables do make you spend more money to layer and I use stocking foot waders!


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Breathable are lighter, and more comfortable when the weather gets warmer. Neoprene is nice when the water gets cold. I second the chest high recommendation. They allow you to wade a little deeper without getting wet and help keep you warm when it is cold.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

breathable all the way, they are so light that you dont even know that you have them on


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

So for cooler weather/water, under armour and sweats under the breathables, huh?


----------



## FishingAddict (Nov 15, 2011)

I got snowbee breathable waders. 1 year of fishing and no leaks. Studded rubber soles that are attached. They are a little big around the chest for warmer weather but with a jacket fits nicely. I paid 50 bucks on ebay in the spring, but I dunno if they are still on there. Its good to get rubber studded soles because felt soles are getting outlawed in parts of the country due to spreading invasive algae.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Breathable waist high stocking foot for spring and fall, neoprene chest wader with heavy thinsulate boot for winter such as this:http://www.wayfair.com/Columbia-Boo...PiID=4278953&gclid=CJqU-ovo2qwCFRIr7Aod2kekOw


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

sbreech said:


> So for cooler weather/water, under armour and sweats under the breathables, huh?


Yes if u only getting one set breathable all day long layer under you will be fine I only wear my 5mm neoprine and 800 gram attached boots when its really really cold def go with breathable and layer up undet

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

It does not get that cold if you layer properly with breathables....Neoprene is just too bulky and not as easy moving IMO. Under armour is your friend, with stocking foot breathable waders. Just make sure that you DO NOT get rubber soled boots. If you are fishing Ohio tribs, it will be a long wet season with only rubber boots, slip n slide anyone?


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I have both but the breathables are much nicer to wade in. So much more comfortable. The neoprenes just feel bulky. I do need to get some better wading boots though definitely agree on the rubber soles being slippery.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

My personal opinion, I'm only going to wear waders in cold weather and cold water, so I like my neoprenes. I have the 3mm, so they are a little lighter. In WV in cold water streams, in warm weather, I wet wade. To me wearing breathables in those conditions is goofy. If I don't have to wear any waders I won't, because I don't like any of them! If it's cold weather and I need them, I'd rather wear neo's and one layer beneath them than breathables and several layers. Just my $.02 worth.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone actually waded in shorts in the warm weather / warm water....


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

sbreech said:


> I was wondering if anyone actually waded in shorts in the warm weather / warm water....


Yes, I wet wade all summer. It cuts down on the abuse my waders get and is a nice way to cool off in the summer. If you are getting only one pair, I would go breathable.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I never use waders between late may and late september. Even in The Mad!! I use neoprene to duck hunt and saugeye fish during winter.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Absolutely breathables! Mine have been great year around for over 10 years.
With all the layering garments available, there is no other way to go.....hints:
1) Wear NO COTTON!
2) LL Bean has an under wader fleece that is fantastic & just $35.00, plus you get a $10.00 gift card if you spend $50.00 now.
3) Wool or warm synthetic socks, plus I always wear a wicking sock against my skin.
Mike


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

This is probably one of the most informative threads in a long time...thanks guys!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

OK, for Ohio rivers - which would you recommend...Rubber lug soles or felt?


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Winter or slick mud...lug.
Rock bottom & hard shoreline...felt. NEVER wear felt when it's snowing!
That being said, I wear Korkers with the interchangeable soles. Mine are the old Konvertibles, so I can't find soles anymore, but I do have one pair of the studded Aquastealth soles & LOVE 'em. I highly recommend those.
BTW, I think LL Bean has some bootfoot waders with the Aquastealth soles as well as some wading boots.
Mike


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

breathable's all day! Just wear layers if you are going in the cold! I have neo's but don't wear them unless its like 0 degrees and I 1st had the basic rubber waders but they suck and the boots are heavy and attached and they they leak. get some ll.bean breathable's with some aquastealth boots and you are set!


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

I use breathables. Neoprene makes me sweat.

When it's super cold or even remotely cold, I will wear a pair of wool hiking socks from Cabelas and another thicker pair of wool socks over those. I'll wear a base layer and fleece pants underneath. I have 3 different weights of base layer pants. One med, heavy, and heavier. I also have two pairs of fleece wading pants. One regular grade and another thick one (for the coldest weather).

I'll use the same sock setup except for the summer. Like in the Rockies, I use just the hiking socks, shorts, and waist high waders. If it's colder and I'm wading a lake, I'll use the chest waders with the fleece pants and extra socks. If I'm hiking to a fishing hole it's good to use breathables. For instance, if you hike down or up a hill in neoprene, you'll be sorry you did such a thing.

The waders I have are all stocking foot. I have some Simms boots and I just ordered the alumabite studs for them. That's mainly due to current in the UP and it can also help around here. I also ordered a wading staff. I can wade through some pretty bad current but it's risky. I just wanted to take some of the risk factor out.

It's b.s. about felt waders carrying parasites and what not. Found out that was all just a scam to make money. If you use felt, like someone else said, don't walk on the snow!


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

When it is cold and I am trying different areas on the river I don't want o bring my dressing room along. I slip into my 5mm neoprene chest waders with 1600 gram of thinsulate boots attached and hit the river. Right over the jeans and only 2 pairs of regular cotton socks, I am absoulutely toasty warm. No long underwear or layers needed. It is harder to walk with the neoprene that it is with the breathable but I get my exercise that way. When I am done I just take them off and throw them in the back of the van. Leave the jeans and two pairs of regular socs on, slip into a pair of crocks and drive to the next remote fishing spot. I might not look as pretty as the catalog models bu I am not fussing either wasting precious fishing time.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

oarfish said:


> When it is cold and I am trying different areas on the river I don't want o bring my dressing room along. I slip into my 5mm neoprene chest waders with 1600 gram of thinsulate boots attached and hit the river. Right over the jeans and only 2 pairs of regular cotton socks, I am absoulutely toasty warm. No long underwear or layers needed. It is harder to walk with the neoprene that it is with the breathable but I get my exercise that way. When I am done I just take them off and throw them in the back of the van. Leave the jeans and two pairs of regular socs on, slip into a pair of crocks and drive to the next remote fishing spot. I might not look as pretty as the catalog models bu I am not fussing either wasting precious fishing time.


Heck if I don't get in too deep, I'll just leave the breathables on and drive! Don't you sweat a bunch wearing all of that cotton?


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Lundfish said:


> Heck if I don't get in too deep, I'll just leave the breathables on and drive! Don't you sweat a bunch wearing all of that cotton?


Actually I get hot pretty easy that is why I have both the breathable and the neoprene waders to accommodate for the situation. It is safe to say that from here on (since it is December 1 tomorrow) until March, in the river I will not use the breathable at all, unless we are getting more unusual warm days.


----------

